# Archery Antelope



## tstevens (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm putting together my first big game hunt besides deer. I want to go after some antelope with my bow. My two choices are either WY or the Ogalala National Grasslands in NE. I don't care about a buck, I just want the experience so I anticipate just getting a doe permit. I know that opens up a few more units. Does anyone have any experience or advice for either place. I no idea where to start in WY for the hunt unit. I would like to hunt public and don't mind walking.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe that buck tags are easy to draw up around the Gillete/Wright area. That would be the first place I would look into if I were you. Also, the antelope numbers are way high up there and I dont think you will have any problem killing one with a bow. Good Luck !!!!


----------



## tstevens (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm trying to keep the price down on this hunt so I would want doe only. Would the Thunder Basin National Grassland be a good place to look at. Also does WY have an archery season. I couldn't find much information on the WY fish and game website.


----------



## tstevens (Jan 3, 2010)

From discussion and research I have found three hunts. I could do unit 27 (Thunder Basin) in WY, Ft Pierre grassland or Buffalo Gap in SD, and Ogalala grassland in NE. Which would be the best experience. The one positive for NE is I could hunt mule deer also.


----------

